# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 3/16/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Kicking off trips back in the home waters of Seadrift, TX. today. Had a good trout bite going early with the major feed, of trout 16-18â€. Even hooked into a couple reds tight to the bank. With the ENE winds bait was pushed tight to the bank.

Walking knee to thigh deep we caught fish on a variety of lures. Dark topwaters, toxic tide Double D, DSLâ€™s chicken of the c, and clients were throwing some of the chicken boy lures.

All our fish were released to fight another day!

Give us a call or shoot us a text to get in on the action before it gets hot. April and May dates available.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Good job Captain Beabout. Nice report...love that CPR thing you got going on.


----------

